

How To Phish, Protect Your Email, and Defeat Copy-And-Paste with CSS - aikoto
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/protecting-email-with-css/

======
dot
I've been publishing my gmail address in clear view of harvesting spam bots
for years. I hardly ever see spam.

------
jrockway
Interesting. But something that a few minutes with Selenium could resolve. For
each text node, check the visibility and position. If visible and the position
is within the bounds of the window, append text to buffer. Else, ignore. }.

~~~
eperfa
Sure, but we're talking about harvesting e-mail addresses from basically any
sites you can find. It it's a matter of writing a regexp for the HTML source,
it's fine. If it's a matter of running some complicated software with complex
rules for each and every site you can find on the net, I think it's less
good..

By the way: if you want to write a script for yourself for this purpose (I
mean, stripping out invisible/out-of-screen tags), I think it can turn really
difficult pretty fast because of the cascading nature of CSS and the
possibility of the complex rules you can generate. So basically you'll have to
interpret the whole CSS tree and count the position of every element, taking
into account all the rules of CSS - for me it feels like implementing half of
a browser's rendering engine. Oh, and have we talked about the possibility of
setting a CSS property from JS? (eg. making every tag hidden and then show the
'true' e-mail address after the JS has loaded)

------
thefahim
If I wanted to e-mail you, I wouldn't be able to copy and paste your e-mail
address into Gmail.

------
drivebyacct
double clicking to select the URL reveals funny business, since its not
possible (At least in chrome)

